#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Nfpa nec 2014

## hermes

Dear friends: a gift for all of you. Enjoy !!


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Nfpa nec 2014

----------


## mhuelva

thanks hermes

----------


## marwanab

Here is a link to the *ERRATA* in NFPA 70  National Electrical Code:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

.

.

.

----------


## marwanab

Here is a link to the *ERRATA* in NFPA 70  National Electrical Code:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

.

.

.

----------


## syntx

Thanks!

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## virtech1

hi, 
link is not working pl. upload again. i badly need it.

----------


## notachance

Try this link for *NEC 2014*.  It works for me.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.


.

----------


## micaziv

Great. Thanks my friend

----------


## ehernandez

Thanks

gracias

----------


## ehernandez

Thanks

gracias

----------


## USFishin

None of the links seem to be working anymore for me.  Also, anyone have a copy of the handbook?

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Nfpa nec 2014

----------


## Marty Thompson

Henrycp, the link has a wording that is banned here and showing up as ********,  type the name with spaces so we can figure it out.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Just like the word     c r a c k     has to be separated to show up.

----------


## acier58

> Henrycp, the link has a wording that is banned here and showing up as ********,  type the name with spaces so we can figure it out.







> Just like the word     c r a c k     has to be separated to show up.



Marty,

It's a t o r r e n t link.

*******z.eu/c6c09ae6355cdbb87a83fd9197a777ac1442b9a8

replace ******* by t o r r e n t. Of course with removing spaces.

----------


## acier58

NFPA 70-2014_National Electrical Code

Here is a new link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

is it code handbook?

----------


## acier58

> NFPA 70-2014_National Electrical Code
> 
> Here is a new link 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> is it code handbook?



virtech,

Pay attention to the title. It's clearly mentioned "code".

----------


## acier58

> is it code handbook?







> virtech,
> 
> Pay attention to the title. It's clearly mentioned "code".



Virtech;

This code has been shared here not handbook.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot acier58

----------


## raz

Who has the Handbook version of 2014?

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 70H 2014 National Electrical Code Handbook 13th Ed.  352mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virtech1

Dear Marty Thompson,

You are great, after ASTM this is a  very great contribution from your side thanks.

Can you please share NFPA-20H, NFPA-30H, NFPA-101H, NFPA-24H, NFPA-1H, NFPA-72H, NFPA-99H. If you have any of them it will be of great help please.

----------


## Marty Thompson

virtech, I see your last threads are all requests, certainly you have access to something that you can share here. 

Show me yours and I'll show you mine

These are what I have available...

NFPA 72H 2013 National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code Handbook 7th Ed.
NFPA 101H 2009 Life Safety Code Handbook 11th Ed.Bookmarked
NFPA 20H & 25H 1998 Fire Pump Handbook 1st Ed.
SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering 5th Edition - Hurley 2016
NFPA 25H 2008 Water-Based Fire Protection Systems Handbook


NFPA 54H 2009 National Fuel Gas Code Handbook 7th Ed.
NFPA 58H 2008 LP-Gas Code Handbook 8th Ed.
NFPA 13H 2010 Automatic Sprinkler Systems Handbook 11th Ed.
NFPA - Fire Protection Handbook - 20th Vol. 1 and 2 2008See More: Nfpa nec 2014

----------


## virtech1

dear marty,
sure i have nfpa-30h but it is a licensed copy tell me how to remove license details then i will share

----------


## Marty Thompson

Send me a link by private message, As long as there is no DRM, I will clean it and return it to you for sharing.

----------


## gasenilahmad

Dear Marty,

I have NFPA 13-2013 handbook but my name & my company are mentioned clearly on top of each page, if you can remove I'll send you.

Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## Marty Thompson

Ahmed, I'm sure that I can remove it. The other new NFPA's that have been posted lately still had their info on them, you could not see them but they are there. 
I cleaned them and I will be posting the clean ones of those shortly.
If you just crop out the name like some here have done, it is still there, I remove it completely. 

If anyone else have files with company names on them, send them to me and I will clean them as I have time.

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## Marty Thompson

virtech1, send me the 30H to clean.

----------


## virtech1

tell me how to share links of google docs through PM

----------


## Marty Thompson

Click on my name, a popup appears, select private message, send me the link for your google page.

----------


## virtech1

dear marty,

link sent through pm

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 30H 2012 8th Ed. Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code Handbook

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 101H 2009 Life Safety Code Handbook 11th Ed.Bookmarked

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 72H 2013 National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code Handbook 7th Ed.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Nfpa nec 2014

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 20H & 25H 1998 Fire Pump Handbook 1st Ed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 25H 2008 Water-Based Fire Protection Systems Handbook

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 54H 2009 National Fuel Gas Code Handbook 7th Ed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 58H 2008 LP-Gas Code Handbook 8th Ed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 13H 2010 Automatic Sprinkler Systems Handbook 11th Ed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA - Fire Protection Handbook - 20th Vol. 1 and 2 2008

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering 5th Edition - Hurley 2016

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gilbertomejiac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sauro

Thanks a lot Marty. Can you share NFPA 99H latest edition. Thanks in advance.

----------


## virtech1

dear all 

can anybody share nfpa-101H latest edition

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Thanks a lot Marty. Can you share NFPA 99H latest edition. Thanks in advance.



I have shared what I currently have, someone else needs to step up.

----------


## Marty Thompson

This just in, NFPA 1H 2012 Fire Code Handbook




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Nfpa nec 2014

----------


## gilbertomejiac

thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

NFPA 59A 2016 Standard for the Production, Storage, and Handling of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG)

----------


## virtech1

thanks marty

----------


## micaziv

Dear Marty, that's very kind of you sharing NFPA 30H 2012 8th Ed. Thank you very much and God bless you.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> NFPA 59A 2016 Standard for the Production, Storage, and Handling of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG)



Dear Marty Thanks for all

Do you have the last version of NFPA 497? - 2016

thanks for sharing

----------


## Marty Thompson

I do not have it, someone else please help

----------


## lfrikns

dear Marty

can share please hei standard 2014 edition:
Standards for Direct Contact Barometric & Low Level Condensers, 9th Edition

thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

This is a NFPA thread, all that are shared are in the HEI thread, I do not have that one.

----------


## yoshida

Perfect. 
Mahalo,  Yoshida

----------


## oktobyanto

Could anyone send the NFPA 59A?

----------

